# sunglasses recommendation



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

looks like i need an new pair of polarized sunglasses for fishing. can anyone suggest a pair that are decent but not extremely costly?


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

I wear optic nerve's savant - bought them online for 40 bucks. I have a big head - so if you have a normal sized bean, you may want to look at a diff style


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Next time your at WalMart, check to see if they have the Berkly glasses.

They sell two types, one Boxed for about $12, the other not boxed for $4. $4 for a pair of polarized glasses? 

Crazy part is these are my favorite cheep glasses I have had in years. Last time there I bought out the supply - and now have about 10 pair of backups 

The other type of cheep glasses I like are "Strike Kings" but I have only been able to find online, and they run $20-$25 or so.

Get the cheep Berklys, they are great!

* other note - for steel I always wear glasses. I even had some idoit take them off of my face before (with his fly & not on purpose).

** for night or evening fishing (when glasses are for safety, not polarized features) cycling glasses work nicely - they have multiple lenses you can change out, most of which have a non tinted clear option.


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

There was another thread about this exact same topic within the last couple of months and someone else recommended the cheap Walmart Berkleys. Because I'm on a budget and quickly running out of money in buying gear, boat, etc. I thought I would give them a shot. I really like them. Funny thing is my boyfriend (who has fished for years) lost his expensive pair shortly after I bought my cheapies. I bought him a pair and he loves 'em! He wears them on a daily basis over his Oakleys. Although we did buy the "high end" $12 pairs! lol

I feel better about them because I don't care if I lose em or scratch em up versus losing/scratching a $200 pair of glasses.

OH! I told my neighbor about them and he told me a few weeks later that he bought a pair and really likes em too! For the money you can't go wrong!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Hands down the best pair of glasses you can get if you want to spend some money are oakleys. I used to lose/break glasses once a month, I bought a pair 3 years ago and still have em. Even if you do break them they have a long warranty


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Id say nothing is more important than the shade of the lens. For steelhead fishing on the reds, and most rivers around here in general, you want an amber shaded polarized lens. Brand doesnt make any difference to me. Fishgills brand at gander fit me the best by far though. I have a narrow long bean. haha.. amber though for sure in the river. Compare the amber lenses with the smoked lenses side by side while at the river and you'll be amazed at how the river bed lights up.

Ray


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree about the polarized at wal mart from Berkley. I had the afforementioned strike kings from there and they were good but they stopped selling them along with alot of stuff


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Ask for prescription polarized sunglasses-if you use prescription glasses. These run a little more but I can't fish without them, except nights and very cloudy days. I've had the same pair for over 10 years. No real problems with them. One day, I was putting stuff in my trunk and wondered why my trunk wouldn't close. After slamming it a couple of times, there were my polarized glasses in a their hard case, not affected at all but the case was bent! Another time I left them in a rental car in San Diego-almost missed my flight. RiverDoc


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the WalMart, Berkley glasses too. But I have the top-of-the-line $18 ones. These have built in magnifiers in the bottom part of the lens so I can see to tie knots and do other up-close tasks. I wear bifocals every day and by getting the Berkleys it saved me from getting presciption sunglasses which cost a lot more than $18.
I've been using these glasses for about 3 years and really like them.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

General said:


> Hands down the best pair of glasses you can get if you want to spend some money are oakleys. I used to lose/break glasses once a month, I bought a pair 3 years ago and still have em. Even if you do break them they have a long warranty


Oakleys are great, I had my last pair up until I lost them for two years and never had a problem with them. Also if you are military or police, they have a seperate website that sells them at a discount after you send them proof of your status. The site is https://secure.usstandardissue.com/


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I fish the rivers a lot (for smallies, not steelies) and amber is definitely the right advice. I have four pairs of the Berkley's from Wally World and I've been very pleased. I prefer those to the $40 pair I have from somewhere else (not sure where, they're older).

For the money, the Wally World Berkley's work just fine.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Heh.
Like they say...



> When you wake up in the morning and the light is hurt your head
> The first thing you do when you get up out of bed
> Is hit that streets a-runnin' and try to beat the masses
> And go get yourself some cheap sunglasses


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I aslo use the Berkley top of the line ($18) for steelheading..... I have the tan color. Ive had the 50-120.00 pair of glasses, but these work just as good IMO..... I use the tan lense over the dark because its good for my eyes in sunny and low light conditions..... Sometimes on very low light, more during the spawn, the darker lenses can work against you....


----------



## FishinBearcat (Jun 14, 2010)

check out www.flyingfisherman.com I have had multiple pairs. They have a great return policy and the pair I "Fathom" was only about $20.00


----------

